

Show HN: Automated thoughtfulness - forget about forgetting - brensudol
http://www.thotfully.com

======
rbchv
I can do the reminders part with my Google calendar. I can specify when to
remind me (say 1 week before and 1 day before) and how (email, sms).

------
drinchev
For me it screams too much it's monetizing service.

Btw, WTF the Logo [1] !?

[1] [http://fontawesome.io/icon/check-
square/](http://fontawesome.io/icon/check-square/)

------
wrongc0ntinent
Might be a good idea to have a security section in the presentation,
considering the sensitive info. Other than that, it's very nicely focused and
consistent, makes it easy to remember (!).

~~~
brensudol
thank you! and good call -- i def will add that in.

------
guiambros
You could have an option to import birthdays from Facebook. Obviously not
everyone - only those that really matter to you.

~~~
brensudol
that's up there on my list (and a nice excuse to figure out to how to rank
friends by closeness) -- thanks for the nudge!

------
adrusi
something like this is very far from thoughtful. it's the thought that counts,
and if the right is handled by a machine, it doesn't count. gifts are not just
periodically spending money on someone, they're showing that you care about
them and letting a machine do everything hardly shows that

~~~
brensudol
thanks for the feedback, adrusi. i hear your point about the gift feature. re:
showing that you care, i hope the text reminders will help people remember to
send their good wishes and prioritize special occasions that sneak up!

------
starfish
very cool, have often longed for something like this.

facebook fulfills this function now and doesn't work for me as i abhor going
on there lately. would love to make a change!

------
dbendet
really cool!

